# pkg upgrade  provides massive warnings - how to clear?



## rekabis (Jan 28, 2014)

Trying to upgrade a number of packages, but I get screens upon screens of errors. Sample:


```
Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/xml/php_xml.h between php5-xml-5.4.24(textproc/php5-xml) and php55-xml-5.5.8(textproc/php55-xml)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/xml/config.h between php5-xml-5.4.24(textproc/php5-xml) and php55-xml-5.5.8(textproc/php55-xml)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/xml/expat_compat.h between php5-xml-5.4.24(textproc/php5-xml) and php55-xml-5.5.8(textproc/php55-xml)
pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/bin/php with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/bin/php-cgi with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/bin/php-config with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/bin/phpize with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/etc/php.conf with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/etc/php.ini-development with:
        - php5-5.4.24
```

Not too sure where 5.4 came from, as I installed PHP 5.5.7 from the get-go, and just tried to upgrade to 5.5.8.

I have already tried to clean and check via pkg, but to no avail.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 29, 2014)

Packages always have the default options set. You probably have something installed that depends on lang/php5.


----------



## rekabis (Jan 30, 2014)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Packages always have the default options set. You probably have something installed that depends on lang/php5.


Well, that’s the strange thing -- I don’t have PHP5 installed. I only have php55 installed.


----------



## dpejesh (Jan 30, 2014)

Run

```
pkg info -r php5-xml
```
to see what's depending on that package.  If there's nothing specifically depending on it then you should be able to run the following without an issue

```
pkg delete -f php5-xml
pkg install php55-xml
```

https://wiki.freebsd.org/PkgPrimer is a good resource to see what you can do with pkg.


----------



## rekabis (Jan 30, 2014)

dpejesh said:
			
		

> Run
> 
> ```
> pkg info -r php5-xml
> ...




```
pkg: No package(s) matching php5-xml
```



			
				dpejesh said:
			
		

> If there's nothing specifically depending on it then you should be able to run the following without an issue
> 
> ```
> pkg delete -f php5-xml
> ```




```
Package(s) not found!
```



			
				dpejesh said:
			
		

> pkg install php55-xml
> [/code]
> 
> https://wiki.freebsd.org/PkgPrimer is a good resource to see what you can do with pkg.


php55-xml installed successfully, still get much the same error messages as before:

```
Proceed with upgrading packages [y/N]: y
Checking integrity...pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/bin/php with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/bin/php-cgi with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/bin/php-config with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/bin/phpize with:
        - php5-5.4.24
```


----------



## rekabis (Jan 30, 2014)

Bloody hell. I can see the problem now. Another dependency wants to install PHP5-5.4.24, which (of course) craps the rest out. How can I ban a particular install (in this case, php5) from happening during an upgrade?


----------



## dpejesh (Jan 30, 2014)

If you're building your own packages, you should be able to set DEFAULT_PHP_VER=55 in your make.conf and all the packages you build that depend on php will use php55... that is unless the port is hardcoded to rely on another version.  So try setting that in your make.conf and rebuilding the problem port.  What port is it?


----------



## rekabis (Jan 30, 2014)

The port immediately prior to the attempted installation of 5.4 is OpenSSL, in its attempt to upgrade from 1.0.1_8 to 1.0.1_9.

Edit1:
the string you suggested for make.conf did not work. Additionally, make.conf did not exist on my system, I had to manually add it.

Edit 2:
I might not be very clear here. Even though I am running a RC of 10, I did not have an /etc/make.conf file present once installation completed. I had to create it manually. It currently has the `WITH_PKGNG=YES` and the `DEFAULT_PHP_VER=55` that you suggested. I am still getting the same issue when trying to `pkg upgrade`, as in the system still tries to install php 5.4.

I have also gone and done `pkg info -d openssl` and gotten nothing.

Edit 3:
Here is the whole enchilada:

```
Updating repository catalogue
Upgrades have been requested for the following 114 packages:

        Reinstalling apr-1.4.8.1.5.3 (direct dependency changed)
        Reinstalling automake-1.14 (direct dependency changed)
        Upgrading bash: 4.2.45 -> 4.2.45_1
        Reinstalling bison-2.7.1,1 (options changed)
        Reinstalling freetype2-2.5.2 (options changed)
        Reinstalling gmp-5.1.3 (needed shared library changed)
        Upgrading libcheck: 0.9.11 -> 0.9.12
        Reinstalling libgpg-error-1.12 (options changed)
        Reinstalling libxcb-1.9.3 (needed shared library changed)
        Reinstalling mariadb55-server-5.5.33a_1 (options changed)
        Upgrading openssl: 1.0.1_8 -> 1.0.1_9
        Installing php5: 5.4.24
        Upgrading php55-bcmath: 5.5.7 -> 5.5.8
        Upgrading php55-bz2: 5.5.7 -> 5.5.8
        Upgrading php55-calendar: 5.5.7 -> 5.5.8
        Upgrading php55-ctype: 5.5.7 -> 5.5.8
        Upgrading php55-dba: 5.5.7 -> 5.5.8
        Upgrading php55-dom: 5.5.7 -> 5.5.8
        Upgrading php55-exif: 5.5.7 -> 5.5.8
        Upgrading php55-fileinfo: 5.5.7 -> 5.5.8
        Upgrading php55-filter: 5.5.7 -> 5.5.8
        Upgrading php55-ftp: 5.5.7 -> 5.5.8
        Upgrading php55-gd: 5.5.7 -> 5.5.8
        Upgrading php55-gettext: 5.5.7 -> 5.5.8
        Upgrading php55-gmp: 5.5.7 -> 5.5.8
        Upgrading php55-hash: 5.5.7 -> 5.5.8
        Upgrading php55-iconv: 5.5.7 -> 5.5.8
        Upgrading php55-imap: 5.5.7 -> 5.5.8
        Upgrading php55-interbase: 5.5.7_1 -> 5.5.8_1
        Upgrading php55-json: 5.5.7 -> 5.5.8
        Upgrading php55-ldap: 5.5.7 -> 5.5.8
        Upgrading php55-mbstring: 5.5.7 -> 5.5.8
        Upgrading php55-mcrypt: 5.5.7 -> 5.5.8
        Upgrading php55-mssql: 5.5.7 -> 5.5.8
        Upgrading php55-mysql: 5.5.7 -> 5.5.8
        Upgrading php55-mysqli: 5.5.7 -> 5.5.8
        Upgrading php55-odbc: 5.5.7 -> 5.5.8
        Upgrading php55-opcache: 5.5.7 -> 5.5.8
        Upgrading php55-openssl: 5.5.7 -> 5.5.8
        Upgrading php55-pdo: 5.5.7 -> 5.5.8
        Upgrading php55-phar: 5.5.7 -> 5.5.8
        Upgrading php55-posix: 5.5.7 -> 5.5.8
        Upgrading php55-session: 5.5.7 -> 5.5.8
        Upgrading php55-shmop: 5.5.7 -> 5.5.8
        Upgrading php55-simplexml: 5.5.7 -> 5.5.8
        Upgrading php55-snmp: 5.5.7 -> 5.5.8
        Upgrading php55-soap: 5.5.7 -> 5.5.8
        Upgrading php55-sockets: 5.5.7 -> 5.5.8
        Upgrading php55-tidy: 5.5.7 -> 5.5.8
        Upgrading php55-tokenizer: 5.5.7 -> 5.5.8
        Upgrading php55-wddx: 5.5.7 -> 5.5.8
        Upgrading php55-xmlreader: 5.5.7 -> 5.5.8
        Upgrading php55-xmlrpc: 5.5.7 -> 5.5.8
        Upgrading php55-xmlwriter: 5.5.7 -> 5.5.8
        Upgrading php55-xsl: 5.5.7 -> 5.5.8
        Upgrading php55-zip: 5.5.7 -> 5.5.8
        Upgrading php55-zlib: 5.5.7 -> 5.5.8
        Upgrading ruby: 1.9.3.484,1 -> 1.9.3.484_1,1
        Reinstalling ruby19-gems-1.8.29 (direct dependency changed)
        Reinstalling ruby19-iconv-1.9.3.484,1 (direct dependency changed)
        Upgrading ruby20: 2.0.0.353_1,1 -> 2.0.0.353_4,1
        Reinstalling rubygem-abstract-1.0.0_1 (direct dependency changed)
        Reinstalling rubygem-ansi-1.4.3 (direct dependency changed)
        Upgrading rubygem-arel: 3.0.2,1 -> 5.0.0,1
        Reinstalling rubygem-builder-3.0.4 (direct dependency changed)
        Reinstalling rubygem-bundler-1.3.5 (direct dependency changed)
        Reinstalling rubygem-coffee-script-source-1.6.3 (direct dependency changed)
        Upgrading rubygem-erubis: 2.7.0 -> 2.7.0_1
        Reinstalling rubygem-hike-1.2.3 (direct dependency changed)
        Reinstalling rubygem-i18n-0.6.9,2 (direct dependency changed)
        Reinstalling rubygem-journey-1.0.4 (direct dependency changed)
        Upgrading rubygem-json: 1.8.0 -> 1.8.1
        Reinstalling rubygem-json_pure-1.8.1 (direct dependency changed)
        Upgrading rubygem-mime-types: 1.23 -> 1.25.1
        Reinstalling rubygem-minitest-5.0.6 (direct dependency changed)
        Upgrading rubygem-multi_json: 1.8.2 -> 1.8.4
        Reinstalling rubygem-polyglot-0.3.3 (direct dependency changed)
        Reinstalling rubygem-rack-1.4.5,3 (direct dependency changed)
        Reinstalling rubygem-rack-cache-1.2 (direct dependency changed)
        Reinstalling rubygem-rack-ssl-1.3.3 (direct dependency changed)
        Reinstalling rubygem-rack-test-0.6.2 (direct dependency changed)
        Upgrading rubygem-rake: 10.0.4 -> 10.1.1
        Upgrading rubygem-sass: 3.2.12 -> 3.2.13
        Reinstalling rubygem-thor-0.18.1 (direct dependency changed)
        Reinstalling rubygem-tilt-2.0.0 (direct dependency changed)
        Upgrading rubygem-treetop: 1.4.14 -> 1.4.15
        Reinstalling rubygem-turn-0.9.6 (direct dependency changed)
        Reinstalling rubygem-tzinfo-0.3.38 (direct dependency changed)
        Upgrading sqlite3: 3.8.1 -> 3.8.2
        Reinstalling apache24-2.4.6_1 (direct dependency changed)
        Reinstalling libX11-1.6.2,1 (needed shared library changed)
        Reinstalling libgcrypt-1.5.3 (direct dependency changed)
        Installing php5-xml: 5.4.24
        Upgrading php55-pdo_sqlite: 5.5.7 -> 5.5.8
        Upgrading php55-sqlite3: 5.5.7 -> 5.5.8
        Reinstalling rubygem-activesupport-3.2.16 (direct dependency changed)
        Upgrading rubygem-execjs: 1.4.0 -> 2.0.2
        Reinstalling rubygem-mail-2.5.4_1,1 (direct dependency changed)
        Reinstalling rubygem-sprockets-2.10.1 (direct dependency changed)
        Reinstalling rubygem-sqlite3-1.3.8 (direct dependency changed)
        Upgrading rubygem-uglifier: 2.3.2 -> 2.4.0
        Reinstalling pear-1.9.4_3 (direct dependency changed)
        Reinstalling php55-extensions-1.8 (direct dependency changed)
        Reinstalling rubygem-activemodel-3.2.16 (direct dependency changed)
        Reinstalling rubygem-activerecord-3.2.16 (direct dependency changed)
        Reinstalling rubygem-activeresource-3.2.16 (direct dependency changed)
        Reinstalling rubygem-coffee-script-2.2.0_1 (direct dependency changed)
        Reinstalling rubygem-actionpack-3.2.16 (direct dependency changed)
        Reinstalling rubygem-railties-3.2.16 (direct dependency changed)
        Reinstalling rubygem-sass-rails-3.2.6_2 (direct dependency changed)
        Reinstalling rubygem-actionmailer-3.2.16 (direct dependency changed)
        Reinstalling rubygem-coffee-rails-3.2.2_1 (direct dependency changed)
        Upgrading rubygem-jquery-rails: 3.0.1 -> 3.0.4
        Reinstalling rubygem-rails-3.2.16 (direct dependency changed)

The upgrade will require 20 MB more space

0 B to be downloaded

Proceed with upgrading packages [y/N]: y
Checking integrity...pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/bin/php with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/bin/php-cgi with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/bin/php-config with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/bin/phpize with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/etc/php.conf with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/etc/php.ini-development with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/etc/php.ini-production with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/TSRM/TSRM.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/TSRM/readdir.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/TSRM/tsrm_config.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/TSRM/tsrm_config.w32.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/TSRM/tsrm_config_common.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/TSRM/tsrm_nw.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/TSRM/tsrm_strtok_r.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/TSRM/tsrm_virtual_cwd.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/TSRM/tsrm_win32.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_API.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_alloc.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_build.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_builtin_functions.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_closures.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_compile.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_config.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_config.nw.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_config.w32.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_constants.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_dtrace.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_dynamic_array.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_errors.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_exceptions.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_execute.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_extensions.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_float.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_gc.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_globals.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_globals_macros.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_hash.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_highlight.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_indent.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_ini.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_ini_parser.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_ini_scanner.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_ini_scanner_defs.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_interfaces.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_istdiostream.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_iterators.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_language_parser.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_language_scanner.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_language_scanner_defs.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_list.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_llist.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_modules.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_multibyte.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_multiply.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_object_handlers.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_objects.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_objects_API.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_operators.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_ptr_stack.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_qsort.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_signal.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_stack.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_static_allocator.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_stream.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_string.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_strtod.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_ts_hash.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_types.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_variables.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_vm.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_vm_def.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_vm_execute.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_vm_opcodes.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/ext/date/lib/timelib.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/ext/date/lib/timelib_config.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/ext/date/lib/timelib_structs.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/ext/date/php_date.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/ext/ereg/php_ereg.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/ext/ereg/php_regex.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/ext/ereg/regex/cclass.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/ext/ereg/regex/cname.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/ext/ereg/regex/regex.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/ext/ereg/regex/regex2.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/ext/ereg/regex/utils.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/ext/libxml/php_libxml.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/ext/mysqlnd/config-win.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/ext/mysqlnd/mysqlnd.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/ext/mysqlnd/mysqlnd_alloc.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/ext/mysqlnd/mysqlnd_block_alloc.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/ext/mysqlnd/mysqlnd_charset.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/ext/mysqlnd/mysqlnd_debug.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/ext/mysqlnd/mysqlnd_enum_n_def.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/ext/mysqlnd/mysqlnd_ext_plugin.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/ext/mysqlnd/mysqlnd_libmysql_compat.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/ext/mysqlnd/mysqlnd_net.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/ext/mysqlnd/mysqlnd_portability.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/ext/mysqlnd/mysqlnd_priv.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/ext/mysqlnd/mysqlnd_result.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/ext/mysqlnd/mysqlnd_result_meta.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/ext/mysqlnd/mysqlnd_reverse_api.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/ext/mysqlnd/mysqlnd_statistics.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/ext/mysqlnd/mysqlnd_structs.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/ext/mysqlnd/mysqlnd_wireprotocol.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/ext/mysqlnd/php_mysqlnd.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/ext/mysqlnd/php_mysqlnd_config.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/ext/pcre/php_pcre.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/ext/spl/php_spl.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/ext/spl/spl_array.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/ext/spl/spl_directory.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/ext/spl/spl_dllist.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/ext/spl/spl_engine.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/ext/spl/spl_exceptions.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/ext/spl/spl_fixedarray.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/ext/spl/spl_functions.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/ext/spl/spl_heap.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/ext/spl/spl_iterators.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/ext/spl/spl_observer.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/base64.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/basic_functions.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/crc32.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/credits.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/credits_ext.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/credits_sapi.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/crypt_blowfish.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/crypt_freesec.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/css.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/cyr_convert.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/datetime.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/dl.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/exec.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/file.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/flock_compat.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/fsock.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/head.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/html.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/html_tables.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/info.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/md5.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/microtime.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/pack.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/pageinfo.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/php_array.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/php_assert.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/php_browscap.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/php_crypt.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/php_crypt_r.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/php_dir.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/php_dns.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/php_ext_syslog.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/php_filestat.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/php_fopen_wrappers.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/php_ftok.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/php_http.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/php_image.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/php_incomplete_class.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/php_iptc.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/php_lcg.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/php_link.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/php_mail.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/php_math.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/php_metaphone.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/php_rand.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/php_smart_str.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/php_smart_str_public.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/php_standard.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/php_string.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/php_type.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/php_uuencode.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/php_var.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/php_versioning.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/proc_open.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/quot_print.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/scanf.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/sha1.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/streamsfuncs.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/uniqid.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/url.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/url_scanner_ex.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/winver.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-xml-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/ext/xml/config.h with:
        - php5-xml-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-xml-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/ext/xml/expat_compat.h with:
        - php5-xml-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-xml-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/ext/xml/php_xml.h with:
        - php5-xml-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/main/SAPI.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/main/build-defs.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/main/fopen_wrappers.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/main/php.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/main/php_compat.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/main/php_config.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/main/php_content_types.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/main/php_getopt.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/main/php_globals.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/main/php_ini.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/main/php_main.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/main/php_memory_streams.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/main/php_network.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/main/php_open_temporary_file.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/main/php_output.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/main/php_reentrancy.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/main/php_scandir.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/main/php_streams.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/main/php_syslog.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/main/php_ticks.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/main/php_variables.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/main/php_version.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/main/rfc1867.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/main/snprintf.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/main/spprintf.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/main/streams/php_stream_context.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/main/streams/php_stream_filter_api.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/main/streams/php_stream_glob_wrapper.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/main/streams/php_stream_mmap.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/main/streams/php_stream_plain_wrapper.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/main/streams/php_stream_transport.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/main/streams/php_stream_userspace.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/main/streams/php_streams_int.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/main/win32_internal_function_disabled.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/main/win95nt.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/include/php/sapi/cli/cli.h with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/lib/php/build/Makefile.global with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/lib/php/build/acinclude.m4 with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/lib/php/build/config.guess with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/lib/php/build/config.sub with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/lib/php/build/libtool.m4 with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/lib/php/build/ltmain.sh with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/lib/php/build/mkdep.awk with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/lib/php/build/phpize.m4 with:
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/lib/php/buil
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/lib/php/buil
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/lib/php/buil
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/man/man1/php
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/man/man1/php
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/man/man1/php
        - php5-5.4.24

pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/man/man1/php
        - php5-5.4.24
```
As you can see, php5 is being forced to install by something, but the only thing immediately prior to it is OpeSSL, which has no PHP5 dependency.


----------



## dpejesh (Jan 30, 2014)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/pkgng-intro.html#pkgng-set

```
pkg set -o lang/php5:lang/php55
```

Setting make.conf is only needed if you're building ports, it does nothing if you're using binary packages.  It was just a suggestion in case you were.


----------



## rekabis (Jan 30, 2014)

dpejesh said:
			
		

> http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/pkgng-intro.html#pkgng-set
> 
> ```
> pkg set -o lang/php5:lang/php55
> ...



Sorry, no change after your string was set. The system is still trying to install php 5.4.


----------



## rekabis (Jan 30, 2014)

Query: how do I upgrade specific things, such as all the php55 content or all the ruby stuff? I just want to prune the list (which is currently at 114 packages) so I have a chance in hell of determining which one is causing the screw-up.

Edit1:
I am also observing an attempted install of PHP5-xml 5.4.24 near the bottom of the list. I have already installed 5.5.8. WTF?


----------



## dpejesh (Jan 30, 2014)

Did you run

```
pkg install -Rf lang/php55
```


----------



## rekabis (Jan 30, 2014)

dpejesh said:
			
		

> Did you run
> 
> ```
> pkg install -Rf lang/php55
> ```




```
$ sudo pkg install -Rf lang/php55
Password:
Updating repository catalogue
pkg: No packages matching 'print/pecl-pdflib' available in the repositories
```


----------



## dpejesh (Jan 30, 2014)

Not sure what the deal is with that package.  Looks like it was updated a few days ago, maybe there was a problem building it before that which is why it isnt in the repos.  `pkg delete` it.


----------



## rekabis (Jan 30, 2014)

dpejesh said:
			
		

> Not sure what the deal is with that package.  Looks like it was updated a few days ago, maybe there was a problem building it before that which is why it isnt in the repos.  `pkg delete` it.


Still having problems wrt the php 5.4 boogeyman:

```
$ sudo pkg delete print/pecl-pdflib
Password:
Deinstallation has been requested for the following 1 packages:

        pecl-pdflib-2.1.10

The deinstallation will free 175 KB

Proceed with deinstalling packages [y/N]: y
[1/1] Deleting pecl-pdflib-2.1.10... done
$ sudo pkg install -Rf lang/php55
Updating repository catalogue
The following 97 packages will be installed:

        Reinstalling libxml2-2.8.0_3
        Reinstalling pcre-8.33
        Reinstalling gettext-0.18.3.1
        Reinstalling gmp-5.1.3
        Reinstalling cclient-2007f,1
        Reinstalling icu-50.1.2
        Reinstalling openldap-client-2.4.38
        Reinstalling oniguruma4-4.7.1
        Reinstalling libmcrypt-2.5.8
        Reinstalling libltdl-2.4.2_2
        Reinstalling freetds-msdblib-0.64_9,1
        Reinstalling unixODBC-2.3.2
        Upgrading sqlite3: 3.8.1 -> 3.8.2
        Reinstalling perl5-5.16.3_6
        Reinstalling tidy-lib-090315.c_1
        Reinstalling libgpg-error-1.12
        Reinstalling libgcrypt-1.5.3
        Reinstalling xproto-7.0.25
        Reinstalling xextproto-7.2.1
        Reinstalling libXdmcp-1.1.1
        Reinstalling libXau-1.0.8
        Reinstalling libpthread-stubs-0.3_4
        Reinstalling kbproto-1.0.6
        Reinstalling libICE-1.0.8,1
        Reinstalling freetype2-2.5.2
        Reinstalling png-1.5.17
        Reinstalling jpeg-8_4
        Reinstalling printproto-1.0.5
        Installing php5: 5.4.24
        Reinstalling ca_root_nss-3.15.3.1
        Reinstalling php55-5.5.8
        Upgrading php55-bcmath: 5.5.7 -> 5.5.8
        Upgrading php55-bz2: 5.5.7 -> 5.5.8
        Upgrading php55-calendar: 5.5.7 -> 5.5.8
        Upgrading php55-ctype: 5.5.7 -> 5.5.8
        Upgrading php55-dba: 5.5.7 -> 5.5.8
        Upgrading php55-dom: 5.5.7 -> 5.5.8
        Upgrading php55-exif: 5.5.7 -> 5.5.8
        Upgrading php55-fileinfo: 5.5.7 -> 5.5.8
        Upgrading php55-filter: 5.5.7 -> 5.5.8
        Upgrading php55-ftp: 5.5.7 -> 5.5.8
        Upgrading php55-gettext: 5.5.7 -> 5.5.8
        Upgrading php55-gmp: 5.5.7 -> 5.5.8
        Upgrading php55-hash: 5.5.7 -> 5.5.8
        Upgrading php55-iconv: 5.5.7 -> 5.5.8
        Upgrading php55-imap: 5.5.7 -> 5.5.8
        Reinstalling firebird25-client-2.5.2_2
        Upgrading php55-json: 5.5.7 -> 5.5.8
        Upgrading php55-ldap: 5.5.7 -> 5.5.8
        Upgrading php55-mbstring: 5.5.7 -> 5.5.8
        Upgrading php55-mcrypt: 5.5.7 -> 5.5.8
        Upgrading php55-mssql: 5.5.7 -> 5.5.8
        Upgrading php55-mysql: 5.5.7 -> 5.5.8
        Upgrading php55-mysqli: 5.5.7 -> 5.5.8
        Upgrading php55-odbc: 5.5.7 -> 5.5.8
        Upgrading php55-opcache: 5.5.7 -> 5.5.8
        Upgrading php55-openssl: 5.5.7 -> 5.5.8
        Upgrading php55-pdo: 5.5.7 -> 5.5.8
        Upgrading php55-pdo_sqlite: 5.5.7 -> 5.5.8
        Upgrading php55-phar: 5.5.7 -> 5.5.8
        Upgrading php55-posix: 5.5.7 -> 5.5.8
        Upgrading php55-session: 5.5.7 -> 5.5.8
        Upgrading php55-shmop: 5.5.7 -> 5.5.8
        Upgrading php55-simplexml: 5.5.7 -> 5.5.8
        Reinstalling net-snmp-5.7.2_3
        Upgrading php55-soap: 5.5.7 -> 5.5.8
        Upgrading php55-sockets: 5.5.7 -> 5.5.8
        Upgrading php55-sqlite3: 5.5.7 -> 5.5.8
        Upgrading php55-tidy: 5.5.7 -> 5.5.8
        Upgrading php55-tokenizer: 5.5.7 -> 5.5.8
        Upgrading php55-xmlreader: 5.5.7 -> 5.5.8
        Upgrading php55-xmlwriter: 5.5.7 -> 5.5.8
        Reinstalling libxslt-1.1.28_1
        Upgrading php55-zip: 5.5.7 -> 5.5.8
        Upgrading php55-zlib: 5.5.7 -> 5.5.8
        Reinstalling libxcb-1.9.3
        Reinstalling libX11-1.6.2,1
        Reinstalling libSM-1.2.2,1
        Reinstalling libXt-1.1.4,1
        Installing php5-xml: 5.4.24
        Reinstalling curl-7.33.0_2
        Reinstalling php55-xml-5.5.8
        Upgrading php55-interbase: 5.5.7_1 -> 5.5.8_1
        Upgrading php55-snmp: 5.5.7 -> 5.5.8
        Upgrading php55-xmlrpc: 5.5.7 -> 5.5.8
        Upgrading php55-xsl: 5.5.7 -> 5.5.8
        Reinstalling php55-extensions-1.8
        Upgrading php55-wddx: 5.5.7 -> 5.5.8
        Reinstalling libXext-1.3.2,1
        Reinstalling libXp-1.0.2,1
        Reinstalling libXmu-1.1.2,1
        Reinstalling pear-1.9.4_3
        Reinstalling php55-curl-5.5.8
        Reinstalling libXpm-3.5.11
        Reinstalling libXaw-1.0.12,2
        Reinstalling t1lib-5.1.2_2,1
        Upgrading php55-gd: 5.5.7 -> 5.5.8

The installation will require 11 MB more space

36 MB to be downloaded

Proceed with installing packages [y/N]: y
libxml2-2.8.0_3.txz                                                                                                                                      100%  781KB 780.7KB/s 780.7KB/s   00:00
pcre-8.33.txz                                                                                                                                            100%  888KB 887.7KB/s 887.7KB/s   00:01
gettext-0.18.3.1.txz                                                                                                                                     100% 2077KB   2.0MB/s   1.8MB/s   00:01
icu-50.1.2.txz                                                                                                                                           100%   12MB   3.1MB/s   1.6MB/s   00:04
openldap-client-2.4.38.txz                                                                                                                               100% 1005KB   1.0MB/s   1.0MB/s   00:01
oniguruma4-4.7.1.txz                                                                                                                                     100%  154KB 154.1KB/s 154.1KB/s   00:00
libmcrypt-2.5.8.txz                                                                                                                                      100%  108KB 107.7KB/s 107.7KB/s   00:00
libltdl-2.4.2_2.txz                                                                                                                                      100%   39KB  38.9KB/s  38.9KB/s   00:00
unixODBC-2.3.2.txz                                                                                                                                       100%  427KB 426.5KB/s 426.5KB/s   00:01
perl5-5.16.3_6.txz                                                                                                                                       100%   13MB   2.6MB/s   2.4MB/s   00:05
tidy-lib-090315.c_1.txz                                                                                                                                  100%  243KB 242.8KB/s 242.8KB/s   00:00
xproto-7.0.25.txz                                                                                                                                        100%   60KB  59.5KB/s  59.5KB/s   00:00
xextproto-7.2.1.txz                                                                                                                                      100%   23KB  22.7KB/s  22.7KB/s   00:00
libXdmcp-1.1.1.txz                                                                                                                                       100%   15KB  15.5KB/s  15.5KB/s   00:00
libXau-1.0.8.txz                                                                                                                                         100%   13KB  12.6KB/s  12.6KB/s   00:00
libpthread-stubs-0.3_4.txz                                                                                                                               100% 4668     4.6KB/s   4.6KB/s   00:00
kbproto-1.0.6.txz                                                                                                                                        100%  123KB 123.1KB/s 123.1KB/s   00:00
libICE-1.0.8,1.txz                                                                                                                                       100%   91KB  90.5KB/s  90.5KB/s   00:01
png-1.5.17.txz                                                                                                                                           100%  230KB 229.5KB/s 229.5KB/s   00:00
jpeg-8_4.txz                                                                                                                                             100%  284KB 283.5KB/s 283.5KB/s   00:00
printproto-1.0.5.txz                                                                                                                                     100%   15KB  15.3KB/s  15.3KB/s   00:00
firebird25-client-2.5.2_2.txz                                                                                                                            100% 2689KB   2.6MB/s   1.9MB/s   00:01
net-snmp-5.7.2_3.txz                                                                                                                                     100% 2079KB   2.0MB/s   1.9MB/s   00:01
libxslt-1.1.28_1.txz                                                                                                                                     100%  222KB 222.3KB/s 222.3KB/s   00:01
libSM-1.2.2,1.txz                                                                                                                                        100%   23KB  23.3KB/s  23.3KB/s   00:00
Checking integrity...
Conflict found on path /usr/local/bin/php between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/bin/php-cgi between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/bin/php-config between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/bin/phpize between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/etc/php.conf between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/etc/php.ini-development between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/etc/php.ini-production between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/TSRM/TSRM.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/TSRM/readdir.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/TSRM/tsrm_config.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/TSRM/tsrm_config.w32.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/TSRM/tsrm_config_common.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/TSRM/tsrm_nw.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/TSRM/tsrm_strtok_r.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/TSRM/tsrm_virtual_cwd.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/TSRM/tsrm_win32.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_API.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_alloc.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_build.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_builtin_functions.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_closures.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_compile.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_config.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_config.nw.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_config.w32.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_constants.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_dtrace.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_dynamic_array.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_errors.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_exceptions.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_execute.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_extensions.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_float.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_gc.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_globals.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_globals_macros.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_hash.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_highlight.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_indent.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_ini.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_ini_parser.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_ini_scanner.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_ini_scanner_defs.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_interfaces.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_istdiostream.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_iterators.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_language_parser.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_language_scanner.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_language_scanner_defs.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_list.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_llist.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_modules.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_multibyte.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_multiply.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_object_handlers.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_objects.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_objects_API.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_operators.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_ptr_stack.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_qsort.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_signal.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_stack.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_static_allocator.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_stream.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_string.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_strtod.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_ts_hash.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_types.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_variables.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_vm.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_vm_def.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_vm_execute.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_vm_opcodes.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/date/lib/timelib.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/date/lib/timelib_config.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/date/lib/timelib_structs.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/date/php_date.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/ereg/php_ereg.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/ereg/php_regex.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/ereg/regex/cclass.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/ereg/regex/cname.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/ereg/regex/regex.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/ereg/regex/regex2.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/ereg/regex/utils.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/libxml/php_libxml.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/mysqlnd/config-win.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/mysqlnd/mysqlnd.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/mysqlnd/mysqlnd_alloc.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/mysqlnd/mysqlnd_block_alloc.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/mysqlnd/mysqlnd_charset.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/mysqlnd/mysqlnd_debug.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/mysqlnd/mysqlnd_enum_n_def.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/mysqlnd/mysqlnd_ext_plugin.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/mysqlnd/mysqlnd_libmysql_compat.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/mysqlnd/mysqlnd_net.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/mysqlnd/mysqlnd_portability.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/mysqlnd/mysqlnd_priv.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/mysqlnd/mysqlnd_result.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/mysqlnd/mysqlnd_result_meta.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/mysqlnd/mysqlnd_reverse_api.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/mysqlnd/mysqlnd_statistics.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/mysqlnd/mysqlnd_structs.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/mysqlnd/mysqlnd_wireprotocol.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/mysqlnd/php_mysqlnd.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/mysqlnd/php_mysqlnd_config.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/pcre/php_pcre.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/spl/php_spl.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/spl/spl_array.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/spl/spl_directory.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/spl/spl_dllist.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/spl/spl_engine.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/spl/spl_exceptions.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/spl/spl_fixedarray.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/spl/spl_functions.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/spl/spl_heap.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/spl/spl_iterators.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/spl/spl_observer.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/base64.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/basic_functions.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/crc32.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/credits.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/credits_ext.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/credits_sapi.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/crypt_blowfish.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/crypt_freesec.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/css.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/cyr_convert.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/datetime.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/dl.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/exec.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/file.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/flock_compat.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/fsock.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/head.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/html.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/html_tables.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/info.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/md5.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/microtime.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/pack.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/pageinfo.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/php_array.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/php_assert.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/php_browscap.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/php_crypt.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/php_crypt_r.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/php_dir.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/php_dns.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/php_ext_syslog.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/php_filestat.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/php_fopen_wrappers.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/php_ftok.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/php_http.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/php_image.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/php_incomplete_class.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/php_iptc.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/php_lcg.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/php_link.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/php_mail.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/php_math.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/php_metaphone.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/php_rand.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/php_smart_str.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/php_smart_str_public.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/php_standard.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/php_string.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/php_type.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/php_uuencode.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/php_var.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/php_versioning.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/proc_open.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/quot_print.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/scanf.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/sha1.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/streamsfuncs.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/uniqid.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/url.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/url_scanner_ex.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/standard/winver.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/main/SAPI.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/main/build-defs.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/main/fopen_wrappers.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/main/php.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/main/php_compat.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/main/php_config.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/main/php_content_types.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/main/php_getopt.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/main/php_globals.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/main/php_ini.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/main/php_main.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/main/php_memory_streams.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/main/php_network.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/main/php_open_temporary_file.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/main/php_output.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/main/php_reentrancy.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/main/php_scandir.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/main/php_streams.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/main/php_syslog.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/main/php_ticks.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/main/php_variables.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/main/php_version.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/main/rfc1867.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/main/snprintf.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/main/spprintf.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/main/streams/php_stream_context.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/main/streams/php_stream_filter_api.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/main/streams/php_stream_glob_wrapper.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/main/streams/php_stream_mmap.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/main/streams/php_streams_int.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/main/streams/php_stream_transport.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/main/streams/php_stream_userspace.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/main/streams/php_stream_plain_wrapper.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/sapi/cli/cli.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/main/win32_internal_function_disabled.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/main/win95nt.h between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/lib/php/build/Makefile.global between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/lib/php/build/acinclude.m4 between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/lib/php/build/config.guess between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/lib/php/build/config.sub between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/lib/php/build/libtool.m4 between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/lib/php/build/ltmain.sh between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/lib/php/build/mkdep.awk between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/lib/php/build/phpize.m4 between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/lib/php/build/run-tests.php between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/lib/php/build/scan_makefile_in.awk between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/lib/php/build/shtool between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/man/man1/php-cgi.1.gz between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/man/man1/php-config.1.gz between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/man/man1/php.1.gz between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/man/man1/phpize.1.gz between php55-5.5.8(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.24(lang/php5)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/xml/php_xml.h between php55-xml-5.5.8(textproc/php55-xml) and php5-xml-5.4.24(textproc/php5-xml)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/xml/config.h between php55-xml-5.5.8(textproc/php55-xml) and php5-xml-5.4.24(textproc/php5-xml)

Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/ext/xml/expat_compat.h between php55-xml-5.5.8(textproc/php55-xml) and php5-xml-5.4.24(textproc/php5-xml)
$
```

And printproto (the package immediately preceeding the php 5.4 install attempt) is not the culprit:

```
$ pkg info -r printproto
printproto-1.0.5:
        libXp-1.0.2,1
        libXaw-1.0.12,2
        t1lib-5.1.2_2,1
        php55-gd-5.5.7
$ pkg info -d printproto
printproto-1.0.5:
$
```


----------



## dpejesh (Jan 30, 2014)

`pkg delete -f php5 php5-xml`

Then try again.


----------



## rekabis (Jan 30, 2014)

dpejesh said:
			
		

> `pkg delete -f php5 php5-xml`
> 
> Then try again.


I am tellin’ ya, it ain’t in there:

```
$ sudo pkg delete -f php5 php5-xml
Password:
Package(s) not found!
$
```


----------



## dpejesh (Jan 30, 2014)

Sorry, trying to do a couple things at the same time here and forgot you already tried that.  This is really weird.  If they're not installed and pkg is set to use php55 in place of php5 something's off.  I'll try to setup a VM here to see if I can reproduce this.


----------



## rekabis (Jan 30, 2014)

dpejesh said:
			
		

> Sorry, trying to do a couple things at the same time here and forgot you already tried that.  This is really weird.  If they're not installed and pkg is set to use php55 in place of php5 something's off.  I'll try to setup a VM here to see if I can reproduce this.


If you have a 16GB upload window, I could send you mine. I’m two shakes away from just dumping it and building a VM out of the newly-released full 10.0.


----------



## dpejesh (Jan 30, 2014)

So, I think it might be security/php5-openssl.  Delete that and install security/php55-openssl.

Edit: you might actually need to delete any package that starts with php5-*, but for sure php5-openssl is hard coded to use php5.


----------



## rekabis (Jan 30, 2014)

dpejesh said:
			
		

> So, I think it might be security/php5-openssl.  Delete that and install security/php55-openssl.
> 
> Edit: you might actually need to delete any package that starts with php5-*, but for sure php5-openssl is hardcoded to use php5.




```
$ sudo pkg delete -f security/php5-openssl
Password:
Package(s) not found!
$ sudo pkg delete -f security php5-openssl
Package(s) not found!
$ sudo pkg delete php5-openssl
Package(s) not found!
$ sudo pkg delete php5 php5-openssl
Package(s) not found!
$
```


----------



## dpejesh (Jan 30, 2014)

What's happening is there's still packages installed that are depending on php5 which need to be removed from the system.  The easiest way to do that is to uninstall php55, reinstall php5, then do a `pkg delete -R php5` get rid of those packages before switching to php55.  I thought doing a `pkg set` would have instructed pkg to handle switching them for you but I was wrong.


----------

